# Which video game have you played the longest?



## GhostLatte (Apr 19, 2018)

Probably GTA V or Black Ops 3 for me. What about you guys?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2018)

For sure over 1000 hours of Destiny.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 19, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> For sure over 1000 hours of Destiny.


Same

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 19, 2018)

On gba, gadget racers and final fantasyI mostly. Ridge racer on Psp and mario kart on 3ds. Not much into consoles lately. Since the kids usually want to do what I do. Started getting into Luigi’s mansion for the GameCube. It’s a nice game.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 19, 2018)

Id have to say Phantasy Star Online EP 1&2 on gamecube. 3 chars are over 1200 hrs each lol.


----------



## DKB (Apr 19, 2018)

At least 15,000+ hours of MapleStory for me. lol


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Apr 19, 2018)

For me it's probably some game on my wii. I used to play that thing 24/7


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 19, 2018)

I was gonna say 1200+ on Pokemon ORAS, but now DKB mentions Maple, I might be inclined to say I spent more on that. I wish the old launcher tracked your playtime lol


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2018)

Pokemon Black (over 400 hours) and Black 2 (over 200 hours.)


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 19, 2018)

I have at least 1000 hours of Fallout 3 clocked in total, spread across PS3, 360 and PC.
After that it's probably Fallout 4 at 240 hours. (edit: actually)

Yeah, I love Fallout.


----------



## Greymane (Apr 19, 2018)

If single game it be either warframe or path of exile both 1000+ hours, if game series then it be geneforge around 2700+ hours.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2018)

That depends on if you quantify "longest" as "longest time from start to finish" or "most hours played"


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 19, 2018)

About 6000 hours in Minecraft.


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 19, 2018)

according to steam my most played game is dungeons and dragons online with 2900 hours, but i think i have spent more hours in wow


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Apr 19, 2018)

200+ days (5000+ hours) cumulative playtime on Runescape from 2006-13.  Might have been more.

Unknown amount of time played Minecraft starting from beta 1.1, across dozens of servers, every version, and hundreds of mods.

I don't believe anybody with a birthdate of earlier than 1990 who says they hadn't sunk an obscene amount of time into WoW.



DKB said:


> At least 15,000+ hours of MapleStory for me. lol


Sounds like someone played before they did the Big Bang.  Legacy items are always fun.  I remember trading a blue rose for a pumpkin basket.  PQs being killed was a deathknell and a sign to come for me of the game's downward spiral (for me).  The class homogenezation made me stop following altogether.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2018)

If I am allowed to combine various versions of tetris then easily that. I used to use it as something to keep my hands busy and can play it while maintaining enough concentration on lessons, TV shows/films (even with subtitles towards the end) and the like.

As far as actively played... possibly Perfect Dark on the N64. We used to play it when we got back in the evenings or before we went out.

Failing that various MX vs ATV games. It was more active than tetris but for the most part its free roam modes were almost meditative.



			
				AbyssalMonkey said:
			
		

> I don't believe anybody with a birthdate of earlier than 1990 who says they hadn't sunk an obscene amount of time into WoW.


You underestimate how much of a cheap bastard I am. My time with world of warcraft was a couple of afternoons and evenings on a third party server (2x exp if memory serves) when we were looking for a local co-op game before we decided it was not as good as the older co-op games and went back to one of the dungeon crawlers or something.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Apr 19, 2018)

CS:GO if it's a single game. Guitar Hero if its a series


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2018)

GTA SA for sure.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 19, 2018)

First: Tetris. Over various platforms and itterations of the original game (not counting spinoffs with different gameplay like Tetris Blast or unrelated games like Tetris Attack - just plain named "Tetris")
Second: Lumines 2 and it's predecessor Lumines and it's successor Lumines: Electronic Symphony
Third: Pokemon Red for the original GB. I can't remember how often I started a new game on this just so I can play it again.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 19, 2018)

For me, it would probably be Red Dead Redemption. If we're going by modern games.
Otherwise probably Super Mario Bros. on the NES.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2018)

Hmmm... I am not sure I ever put that many hours into one single game. I usually get done with a game, clocking normally less than 80 hours, and get into the next one. Jack of all trades, master of none. /s
But an estimate top 3 from the last 10 years would be:

Project Mirai DX (EUR), the one I really own, some 500+ hours (if I put together the hours I played Project Mirai 2, Project Mirai DX (USA), and finally Project Mirai DX (EUR)... probably 1000 hours)
Xenoblade, some 300 hours
Xenoblade 2, some 250 hours (still playing it on a... weekly basis... not much free time)

What can I say, Project Mirai DX is my virtual clonazepam... One would say it's safer, but to me it looks addictive and full of side effects.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 19, 2018)

The online card game Urban Rivals has several thousand hours from me and probably beats out my other most played game, Pokemon Emerald, which has 4,000 hours played.


----------



## BvanBart (Apr 19, 2018)

Probably Destiny, followed by Zelda Breath of the Wild and after that Xenoblade series.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 19, 2018)

Wave race 64.

I know it blind folded.


----------



## Lord M (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, i do not stack in a single game too much time usually, but i have 200+ hours in Monster Hunter Portable 3rd for PSP.
Then i have surpassed 40+ hours in MegaMan Battle Network 3 for GBA some months ago.
Anyway i think my most played games is still Tenchu Shinobi Gaisen for PS1; it do not have a time count, but i've finished Rikimaru story about 20 times and Ayame's one 2 times, without counting all the individual missions i've played just for fun.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Probably Ragnarok Online (MMO RPG are sucking your life force), I played that game almost every day for 3 years.

Then, in one session (start to end of story), probably Xenoblade (150-200H) because I love completing all missions before completing the story.
In multiple sessions (replay many times the same game), probably Final Fantasy 6, Chrono trigger and Secret of Mana. Yeah, I had a lot of time in 90's, I bought 1 game every 1.5 years because of money issues. I had time to play, and replay, and replay the same game over and over.

Fake : Xenoblade 2 says I played 500 hours, but I'm only around 120H.
The switch has/had a bug, some games count play time even when you idle to switch menu for days. I don't play a week, and boom, the savegame show the wrong play time u_u


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2018)

Skyrim has 199hrs + 82. (Standard + Special Edition.
I think I had about 350hrs of Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.
Played alot of Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Unreal and other classics. Hard to estimate a number but each would surpass the above.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 19, 2018)

If we're talking about legit playtime probably Final Fantasy Tactics, played the hell out of that on psp. Although i did have over 1000 hours on Pokémon emerald most of that was probably idling.


----------



## Stephano (Apr 19, 2018)

Halo 3
Dark Souls 2
Half life 2
These are the three i've played the most


----------



## Txustra (Apr 19, 2018)

Lineage 2 for sure.


----------



## depaul (Apr 19, 2018)

Sonic Adventure 2, played it for more than 50 hours to collect all 180 emblems (It's very hard believe me).
Next : Xenoblade X : almost 30 hours to finish it.

Generally I never play any game for more than 10 hours. Long games aren't my things anymore.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been trying to beat the all the Mario rpg's for the longest time now


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2018)

Probably Worms Armageddon which I've played nearly 5000 matches of.

Runner up would be Sonic 3 & Knuckles which I've completed an unknown number of times


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 19, 2018)

Dark Souls 1, I have somewhere over 1200 hours (if I combined playtime across all platforms) in it for sure.

Then Dark Souls 2, I have around 700-800 hours.

Then Dark Souls 3, at a measly 500ish hours.

Though I suppose if I counted all the times I've played through all the gen 1 and gen 2 Pokemon games, that'd be way higher on the list. Been playing and replaying through all 6 games for at least 18+ years, so I imagine the amount of time I've put into those is like 10000+ hours easily.

EDIT: Although seeing shaunj mention Works Armageddon, I've been playing Worms World Party on and off basically since it's release, so that's probably more than Dark Souls too lol

EDIT2: There's also Minish Cap, which I also played to death since release, and then LTTP which I also played to death for around 15-ish years...


----------



## loler55 (Apr 19, 2018)

World of Warcraft over 500days playtime
Command and conquer tiberium dawn
Counterstrike 1.6 more Days as World of Warcraft
super mario bros 3 nes 
and paper mario n64
pokemon Red  Mario64 and ocarina of time


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't even know how many times I've played through Super Mario Sunshine.
Definitely one of my most played titles.


----------



## andeers (Apr 19, 2018)

1.- Donkey Kong Country 2
2.- Pokemon Emerald
3.- Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 19, 2018)

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
Well over 1000 hours with friends... until my memory stick corrupted
Then I guess it's Pokemon Emerald now, I've maxed out the timer


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 19, 2018)

oof. I think Iḿ tied between Terraria and MK7. Both about 2500 hours


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 19, 2018)

idk
maybe any Sonic (idk how much hours)
or pokémon AS, i guess i have over 130 hours idk


----------



## SG854 (Apr 19, 2018)

Barbie Horse Adventures: Riding Camp - 473 hrs.


----------



## Owenge (Apr 19, 2018)

Black ops 2, for PS3. 
(Note- This was my first COD game so when i first started playing i had no clue you could make a class.... this lasted 6 months )

Second longest is R6s for PC


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'd say probably Skyrim with a combined total hours of about 8700 across three platforms, though I've never really counted how many times I've played through Earthbound. The next closest one is Oblivion with about 3200 on three consoles.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 19, 2018)

Harvest Moon 64.

I come from a family of 8, and we would take half hour turns playing this game day and night. When the N64 overheated we would put it in the freezer for 10 minutes and keep playing.

I've played to year 4 (when your father inspects the farm) too many times to count.

Runners up are

Pokemon Red (probably beaten 30+ times)
Zelda Ocarina of time (beaten 20+ times)
Animal Crossing GC (played everyday for years)
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - put in hundreds and hundreds of hours.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2018)

Through the years, Half Life 2. I keep going back to Half Life 2. It's a cultural masterpiece. You don't need to play it for a billion hours to see its brilliance and starling glory. A game to be played through the ages, really.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2018)

Super smash bros for 3ds, Or Speed runners, I've got like 300 in that one so far, Zelda botw might have more


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 20, 2018)

Banjo-Kazooie. I’ve played it since I was a kid and I still play it sometimes. All time favorite.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a character in WoW with 364 days played.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 21, 2018)

Rocket league. 1782 hours at the moment.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m a Duel Links addict.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 21, 2018)

Destiny 1
1,500+ hours


----------



## Lmaokernel (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow or final fantasy xiv. I've put probably months of game time in

Sent from my toaster running rebug


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 22, 2018)

Might be Ark: Survival Evolved. Steam says I have 1007 hours logged but that's way off because I AFKed and left the game running a lot. Still I must have been playing it for at least 500 hours.
I've played Zelda OoT a lot too. I lost count of how many times I replayed that game, so I might very well have played it more than Ark. But that's over the course of most of my life. Ark I've only been playing for a couple years or so, and only over a few weeks at a time before taking a long break. 
I never get so hooked on a game that I can play it all day every day for weeks, but that's what happened with Ark, and Zelda BotW. I usually don't tend to go for the kind of games you can play forever anyway. I like games with a beginning and an end. I guess Ark technically does have an endgame now after they went out of EA, but it's not much to speak of.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 22, 2018)

Ragnarok online
Starting around 2003 and played it hardcore till about 2010, then on and off since then (i still get a craving to play it). During the summer I would play it pretty much non stop every day for 12+ hours. On school days I still played 2+ hours but also played a lot of Halo and stuff too. Tens of thousands of hours, easy. That game was my life for a long time.

Counter Strike Source and the Halo series were the other two. No idea which I played more, but I spent thousands of hours on both. It's too bad steam didn't track hours till after I stopped playing really, since it only shows me with 400 hours in it. CSS was actually my first steam game back in Dec 2004.


----------



## orangy57 (Apr 22, 2018)

I have 1,500 hours of TF2 clocked in after 6 years, but it isn't my favorite game


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2018)

Could be either Skyrim, Zelda the Wind Waker, or Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake eater  
I couldnt say how many hours.


----------



## Devin (Apr 22, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 22, 2018)

I have played countless hours of Minecraft, but sadly I have uninstalled the game several times which deletes the logs.
My guess is that I've played easily over 4000 hours of it, between every world, and every server.
And for TF2 it'd be around 800-1000 hours.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 22, 2018)

Mario Kart Wii, I was in the competitive scene for years and still play it to this day. Probably at least 3000 hours on it total


----------



## RaptorDMG (Apr 22, 2018)

For me it's probably world of warships I've played for about 450 hours and that doesn't include queue times or idle time in client


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

Probably Final Fantasy X or Phantasy Star Online


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 22, 2018)

Most likely TF2.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 22, 2018)

Im too ashamed to admit what my longest played game is.

...


Spoiler: dont open me



lets just say I played too much Minecraft when I was younger


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 22, 2018)

Ragnarok Online was my drug back then and when the server I was playing shut down I just switched to another and continued playing.
Days and nights went and go playing that game and it was great, I would return (my account from the last server I played is still there) but then I remember that I have other things to do and a huge backlog that doesn't play/watch by itself.

Pokemon White was the first (and only) one I have clocked more than 460 hours of gameplay and probably the only one I will since the series is going downhill faster than it went up.

Then Borderlands 2 goes next with 343 hours played if steam is to be trusted.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2018)

I think pokemon emerald for me. (Red, yellow and ruby too, but emerald held me for the longest).Every time I finished it I would star all over again. After that if I combined all of the final fantasy games together easily thousands of hours and Years of playing


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 23, 2018)

Smash Bro, Digimon, and Ocarina of time. like a thousand hours, 400 hours, and 300 hours.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 24, 2018)

Do MMOs count? If so, elsword online.


----------



## supersega (Apr 25, 2018)

ARK; Survival Evolved. Its like a full time job. Within 2 years of owning it, I have accrued almost a thousand hours.


Someone send help.


----------



## Matthe815 (Apr 25, 2018)

Over a thousand hours in Monster Hunter Tri, I _probably _have a bit of a problem, but I dunno.


----------



## Haamu (Apr 28, 2018)

ARK Survival Evolved and Pokemon Emerald. 10/10


----------



## antiNT (Apr 28, 2018)

Doshin the Giant, on gamecube


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 28, 2018)

It's either Warframe or Monster Hunter.


----------



## Minox (Apr 28, 2018)

Been playing Team Fortress 2 since its release and at this point I appear to be at about 4370h played.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 28, 2018)

170:06 well-played hours on Pokemon Moon for the 3ds. I've opened the game 519 times. Yeesh!


----------



## Roamin64 (Apr 28, 2018)

Over 500 days total playtime on FFXI , so that's at least 12 000 hours.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 28, 2018)

Roamin64 said:


> Over 500 days total playtime on FFXI , so that's at least 12 000 hours.


 That puts my record to shame! That is... an obsessive game you've got yourself there.


----------



## Roamin64 (Apr 28, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> That puts my record to shame! That is... an obsessive game you've got yourself there.



I quit years ago, and ever since I have not been gaming as much.  If I put 20h on a game it's a lot.  That damn FFXI game drove me nuts, even if I quit about 6 years ago , to this day I still want to play and miss my characters. I'm glad I went on to other things in life.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 28, 2018)

depaul said:


> Next : Xenoblade X : almost 30 hours to finish it.


What?! I consider myself someone who plays games relatively quickly and at over 30 hours I don't even have a skell yet.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 29, 2018)

Recently, Breath of the wild, over 300 hours. But over the past 40ish years, probably Super Mario World, that’s probably well over a thousand.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 29, 2018)

Roamin64 said:


> I quit years ago, and ever since I have not been gaming as much.  If I put 20h on a game it's a lot.  That damn FFXI game drove me nuts, even if I quit about 6 years ago , to this day I still want to play and miss my characters. I'm glad I went on to other things in life.


Nice! I'm glad too XD


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2018)

300 hours in Persona 4, maybe. Followed by goodness knows how much in Pokemon Fire Red, as I used to just constantly replay that game. Rocket league is also up there, at around 120 hours.


----------



## Cheeze (May 26, 2018)

im still playing my first run of skyrim on pc. been at it since 2014.
i still only have the first shout and mainly do side quests. i play it any chance that i get.


----------



## Depravo (May 26, 2018)

Probably Runescape back in the day but I haven't played it for YEARS.

EDIT: Well THIS is embarrassing


Spoiler: My secret shame


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 26, 2018)

Elder Scrolls Online. Over 400 hours on one character that rarely sees use anymore. Hundreds of hours on other characters that have been deleted or also see rare use.


----------



## Jayenkai (May 26, 2018)

Frontier : Elite II on the Amiga.
As someone who's been developing oodles of quick rapid-fire games for decades, I have an alarming gap in my history around about the time that I got addicted to playing Elite II.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 26, 2018)

Uninterrupted marathon: variety of PS1 and Wii games on new years' eves 2002-2008

Single playthrough: 160 hours in Xenoblade N3DS (skipping most cutscenes too)

Most time in multiplayer: SSBB (adventure mode) and assorted Mario Karts

Bending the definition of "play" to include "deliberately left on overnight": Nintendogs and Pokemon Pearl

Series, counting each game only once: Pokemon gens 2+3+4

Series, total: probably Everybody's Golf

Bonus category - Most launches: Hot Wheels Turbo Racing (PS1), since the "Exhaust Pipes" track crashes the European version 100% of the time


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 26, 2018)

By far Diablo II and it's expansion, having been pretty high up on the east coast ladder quite a few different years on different classes.. (Necromancer, Paladin, Druid...) for a few years I played almost nothing else lol

Edit: As far as number of hours... thousands I am sure. just getting on the ladder a single time requires a lot of effort. (competing against bots for sure) The resets forced you to start from scratch every time.


----------



## Youkai (May 27, 2018)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 !
played it for many years and had lots of fun with it


----------



## Pleng (May 27, 2018)

For me it's probably Daytona USA, though Sega Rally is catching up. I don't know my total play time for either game, but I'm pretty sure it isn't anything like the numbers being quoted on here by most people.



AbyssalMonkey said:


> I don't believe anybody with a birthdate of earlier than 1990 who says they hadn't sunk an obscene amount of time into WoW.



...why on earth not?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 27, 2018)

Depravo said:


> Probably Runescape back in the day but I haven't played it for YEARS.
> 
> EDIT: Well THIS is embarrassing
> 
> ...


You should sell that account. It's probably worth a fair bit.


----------



## Virdoo (May 27, 2018)

Candy crush


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 27, 2018)

Fallout 3 and New vegas


----------



## Youkai (May 27, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I don't believe anybody with a birthdate of earlier than 1990 who says they hadn't sunk an obscene amount of time into WoW.



1987 and only ever played a few hours at friends places because they were like "if you only tried private server it is normal to suck bad but real server are gread" .... hated both.

WoW is one of the most overrated games ever, for me it was one of the least enjoyable mmorpg


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 27, 2018)

first comes: Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge played it over and over and over.
then comes: Rock'n roll racing


----------



## Momoyo (May 27, 2018)

*P3P* (Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 Portable)


----------



## Keirrison (Jun 3, 2018)

Skyrim, of course


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2018)

Keirrison said:


> Skyrim, of course


Why of course? I probably have more time in on Oblivion and almost certainly in Morrowind as far as Elder Scrolls goes.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 4, 2018)

I maxed out the game clock in Pokémon Pearl. It stops recording play time after 999 hours 59 minutes.
Same for Pokémon Y.
Approaching the cap for Alpha Sapphire

I breed Pokémon for competitive battles, been to the national championship tournament twice.
Know what sucks? In the 20 years I've played Pokémon, I never found a shiny until AS.

I have played a shitload of Skyrim, probably like 300 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 5, 2018)

350 hours on Metal gear Solid: Peace Walker, and 500 on the Dissidia games on PSP.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 5, 2018)

Pokemon FireRed and LeafGreen

I've been playing these games multiple times/play-through since it came out in 2004. Easy over 1K hours.


----------



## ownedlol (Jun 5, 2018)

Of all time?

I'm pretty sure MW2 has the most hours for me in total, so many memories of the game all the maps are almost hard wired into my brain at this point. Call of Duty hasn't been able to live up to this game since, both MP and SP.

I played this game when I was younger as well so it's even more special to me.


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 5, 2018)

i somehow have over 2000 hours across all versions of binding of isaac, i can now very easily walk through it without getting hit every single time it's a worthless skill and a lot of wasted time.
besides that i've probably never spent over 100 hours on any single game.


----------



## Old (Jun 6, 2018)

Resident Evil 4.  I'm probably obsessed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but 25 is about the upper limit for pro level games. After that your reactions slide too much for that level, the few people still competing there tend only to get to about 30 and for those years it is usually serious tactical skills that keep them there.


----------



## ownedlol (Jun 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but 25 is about the upper limit for pro level games. After that your reactions slide too much for that level, the few people still competing there tend only to get to about 30 and for those years it is usually serious tactical skills that keep them there.



Unless you pop a couple adderall per day, shout out to GeT_RiGhT.


----------



## Delerious (Jun 7, 2018)

Over 2700 hours on Terraria. Sadly, I finally got bored with the game, and Re-Logic's taking a good amount of time on their next update.
In 2nd place - Skyrim at over 1400 hours. I like to play modded Skyrim a lot.

And of course, after reading through other people's responses, I forgot about Ragnarok Online. I spent WAY too much time (estimating 2500+ hours) on that game in my younger years. Even hosted my own server for several months before it got hacked.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 12, 2018)

105 hours of persona 5
110 hours of tactics ogre.
79 hours of SMT 3 nocturne.
84 hours of disgaea 1
100 hours of mass effect 3 probably (I play it three times already)
probably 83 hours of chrono trigger (I repeated the games like 7 times already)

I am suspecting 60 hours of heroes of might and magic 3. I used to play those games for hours when I didn't have so many choices back then.

I think my cousin is clocking 1000 hours of counter strike legend(?) on steam. and another cousin is like 2000 hours of DOTA 2. gosh...


----------



## Jayro (Jun 12, 2018)

I think I'm about tied now for Splatoon 2 and Team Fortress 2 at over 400 hours on each.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 12, 2018)

Jetpac on the ZX Spectrum been playing it pretty much every day for the last 35 years


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 12, 2018)

Legend of Zelda - Breath of the wild for me (about 200 hours).
Before, i think it was Perfect Dark in coop... yeah, about 15 years ago...


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2018)

F-Zero GX (about 1000 hours)
Ocarina of Time (about 600 i guess)
Wind Waker (400 hours)
Super Mario 64 (300 hours)
Banjo Tooie (300 hours)
Super Mario World (about 200 hours)
Twilight Princess (about 120 hours)
Minecraft (100 hours)
Breath of the wild (100 hours)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (SNES remake) (maybe 80 hours)


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 28, 2018)

UT2004 without a doubt. Got it on launch day, and on average played it an hour every day until UT3 was released (meaning: I often netted 2 or 3 hours). So...somewhere in the area of 1300 hours. But TBH it wouldn't surprise me if the actual number was closer to 2000.

Runner-up is rockmith 2014 with 250 hours.

If only those two were reversed... 





On the plus side: the UT2004 addiction probably kept me from gaining a WoW addiction (which would've cost me a whole lot more in the long run).



Mnecraft368 said:


> Im too ashamed to admit what my longest played game is.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Why would that be? You spend a lot of time building things. I value that higher than getting better at shooting things or wandering around in a virtual world (which has zero value in real life).


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jun 28, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Why would that be? You spend a lot of time building things. I value that higher than getting better at shooting things or wandering around in a virtual world (which has zero value in real life).


tbh I never really built anything. I just played on servers alot.

Also, the internet can be very...dramatic when it comes to talking about Minecraft.


----------



## onibaku (Jul 8, 2018)

I've spent a lot of time on the Monster Hunter series, combined that would probably be around 400-500 hours. But for a single game I'd probably say Diablo II, can't say for sure how many hours I spent but I played that over the course of several years, might be more than 500 hours.


----------



## deltamind (Jul 8, 2018)

Battlefield 4, around 450+ hours, I know that is not much but my hardware failed and I didn't feel like upgrading it lol! Really lazy.


----------



## sven7777 (Aug 3, 2018)

I think I may have spent the most time on Ultima 3 because I played it when it was new and there were no guides (I was also fairly young at the time)


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 3, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Harvest Moon 64.
> 
> I come from a family of 8, and we would take half hour turns playing this game day and night. When the N64 overheated we would put it in the freezer for 10 minutes and keep playing.
> 
> I've played to year 4 (when your father inspects the farm) too many times to count.


That made me smile so much. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2018)

Actually I know a game that I have played the most, Kingdom Hearts Union χ. I have played this game for a grand total of 246 days straight.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 3, 2018)

Sadly, I have to say overwatch, sunk over 600 hours into that


----------



## Brigand (Aug 3, 2018)

I remember I spent an obscene amount of time on SimCity 2000 when I was in high school, but honestly I'd be more inclined to say Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town, Pokemon Platinum or Pokemon X.


----------



## deltamind (Aug 3, 2018)

Battlefield 4 over 500 hours.


----------



## evilone (Aug 3, 2018)

I think its by far far far World of Warcraft and the next should be Super Mario Bros 1. I was able to pay some levels with closed eyes


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 3, 2018)

I honestly don't know, I don't have hours tracked and I spend an equal amount of time on most games. It might be Super Mario Bros, Elder Scrolls 4 or 5, Breath of the wild or SMO... I'm quite interested in knowing what game I've spent the most time in...


----------



## Kymsplat (Aug 3, 2018)

Mine would be Guild Wars where I have 13k hours, but that is easy on a 13 year old MMO. 
Monster Hunter would probably be the most for me, since I have anywhere from 200 - 500 hours on each entry, with Unite & Portable 3rd both over 500.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 3, 2018)

Final fantasy 4, pokemon gen 4 (I've played both
Heart Gold and platinum for like 600+ hours alone!) And team fortress 2.


----------



## micjustin33 (Aug 8, 2018)

Commandos 3 Destination berlin


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 8, 2018)

Well from buying it to probably the release of the SNES & Super Mario World I probably played and completed Mario 3 on a near-daily basis... Mostly using the whistles to fast forward of course! Yes I love that game... (play it far less now, but haven't stopped playing it!)
Secret of Mana, FFVI, Suikoden 1 and FF Tactics (almost forgot Link to the Past!) have had multiple playthroughs..
Recently, Spelunky gets fired up on a near daily basis ala Mario 3, I think I've racked up around 1200 deaths on the Xbox 360 version, and also have it on the PS4!
And I still play Adventure for the 2600 sometimes! It's the random Game 3 of course, love the fact that the placement makes some tries impossible to do, so usually plump for a best of 3, or 5, on my numerous seshes on it.

As a game series, probably Pokemon, but once I'm done with a particular game that's it, so I'm not sure that counts..


----------



## Joom (Aug 15, 2018)

Pokémon Ruby. The original. Clocked over 700 hours on my one and only cartridge as a kid.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 15, 2018)

The Waiting Game™
26 continuous years and counting.


----------



## Arcanuskun (Aug 16, 2018)

Joom said:


> Pokémon Ruby. The original. Clocked over 700 hours on my one and only cartridge as a kid.


Wow. How did the internal battery survived that long. Haha.

ON TOPIC: Mine is Monster Hunter series. Clocked at 3000 hours for combined series. Never fond of grinding but MH makes grinding fun.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 16, 2018)

played Overwatch 2 years in a row, still high plat tho, i suck T.T, then spent 700h on Skyrim and still haven't complete all quests, i think no one in the universe has ever completed Skyrim...


----------



## Pleng (Aug 17, 2018)

Arcanuskun said:


> Wow. How did the internal battery survived that long. Haha.



Theoretically, presuming that the battery gets disconnected when the system is turned on, then the more hours you play it, the longer it should last.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

I played World of Warcraft during all my high school years, so maybe that.


----------



## Davidchao23 (Oct 18, 2018)

Sonic Adventure 2. Yeah, the game has aged quite a lot and gained a rep for being bad in recent years, but I still enjoy the fun stages and gameplay. Also, the chao garden is still top tier.


----------



## MentalBlank (Oct 20, 2018)

Probably Skyrim, thanks to all the re-releases and countless mods.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok i just checked and it seems that the most time I spent on any game is Final Fantasy XII


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 23, 2018)

Mariokart wii definitely


----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)

Final Fantasy X
Replayed it a thousand times or so will allways have a place in my heart.


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 31, 2018)

Of the course of my life? Probably World of Warcraft with Final Fantasy 11 coming in second.


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Sadly Overwatch, although my computer is dying so I can't play it anymore.  Probably a good thing; it was making me toxic.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 1, 2018)

After a lot of nerding, I have to say that WoW takes the crown back of the longest game I played


----------



## Ricken (Nov 4, 2018)

I've most definitely dumped the most of my life into Roblox, of all things.
In all fairness I had 1,258+ hours in Pokemon White 2


----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 5, 2018)

GTA SA for me, I can remember putting in over 1000 hours to be sure. It was just the perfect game to do everything in.


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 5, 2018)

Team Fortress 2, but it's no surprise to me as I've been playing it since the Sniper vs Spy update and also competitively in ETF2L, UGC and other smaller tournaments at some point. I still play it to this day but much less than before, usually just a couple of rounds with friends every once in a while. If anyone here's still playing it you can probably catch me playing on degrootkeep 

The playtime is "definitely too much" however I've been idling a lot when that was a thing. Not an excuse for the obscene amount of hours spent but it certainly helped to inflate that figure.


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (Nov 5, 2018)

Donkey Kong Country for SNES or Pokemon Red for Gameboy. I have been playing those games off and on for years, always starting over once complete. #Nostalgia


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Nov 5, 2018)

The OG Starcraft... probably like 2000+ hours if I had to make a quick guesstimate.  Blizzard knows how to make good games.


----------



## Laghum (Nov 8, 2018)

Probably all the Pokemon games, Diablo 2 and the Monster Hunter franchise. I have about 300h in MH4U alone.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 8, 2018)

Halo 3. Well over a year and a half of gametime.


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

Fifa ofcourse. First time i started to play Fifa 07 in 2008, then i played Fifa 11 during 2011-2014, in 2014 i stated playing Fifa14 and still playing, i think it is the best version ever


----------



## CORE (Nov 15, 2018)

Resident Evils
Halos
Dawn of Wars
and obviously MARIOS even more so now my Son loves it like Daddy could not be easier sit and play Mario and baby sitting a sinch lol


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Shadow of War, Witcher 3 and DQVIII.


----------



## ParazitU (Jan 1, 2019)

TF2 with 210 hours. Played it since 2014, didn't play it too much though.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 1, 2019)

I would have to say it's Phantasy Star Online 2 for me. Great game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2019)

In primary school I probably played 1000+ hours of Pokemon RSE. One of my Pokemon Sapphire saves was 300+ hours, I restarted the game several times.


----------



## Haymose (Jan 1, 2019)

1000+ hours into Splatoon. 
1000+ hours into Portal and its Perpetual Test Initiative.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2019)

Dragon Quest 8 on PS2.With an average of 2 hours per day 3 Months of pure Playtime.
(i do not REALLY play it daily...........i have something called Family + Life  )


----------



## clynbert (Jan 3, 2019)

Any version of Pokemon because I always have more than 500+ hours of gameplay.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 4, 2019)

Minecraft, and TF2 at second place.
I've also probably played a ton of Brawl.


----------



## Invision (Jan 5, 2019)

vvvvvv


----------



## Esjay131 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have probably around 6000 hours of Halo 3, 1500 in Dota 2, and then Dark Souls 3 at 500.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jan 6, 2019)

Runescape, Spelunky, Warhawk


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 29, 2019)

CSGO. Been playing it since the 1.6, I think. I like the teamwork, variety of tactics and feeling of competition. The last one works not only when playing, but when watching my favorite team playing. I wonder if I ever could join them, the top 1 (according to this ranking at least) from all the teams on csgo pro scene. So a lot of time spent learning from both my and others mistakes, developing my technique and just enjoying the game.

Not to compare, but for PS4 the most time was spent on God of War, by choosing pre-hardest difficulty and taking all the side quests possible


----------



## jopx (Mar 31, 2019)

World of Warcraft, I have played it for a good chunk of years now.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Mar 31, 2019)

Counter Strike/Source/Go with probably 20k to 40k hours of playtime since I've been playing the game in my childhood and casually still play up to this day.


----------



## face235 (Mar 31, 2019)

Wow, my playtimes are nothing compared to yalls's.

I once spent 200 hours in ONE FFX play through when the remaster came out.

I've also spent a combined total of 700 hours in Hyrule Warriors Legends.


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 3, 2019)

I think I played Super Mario Odyssey for longest now than other Mario games.


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

Interesting question! It's difficult to say, but the games that I _feel _like I've played the most of would be Team Fortress 2 (1183 hours) and The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (unknown across multiple platforms). But I can't say which would be more.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 26, 2019)

The legend of zelda breath of the wild


----------



## jimzrt (Oct 3, 2019)

I have probably replayed Final Fantay VII 5-10 times since its release. Never gets old!


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 4, 2019)

Skyrim and Oblivion, shamefully Roblox.


----------



## Sathya (Oct 14, 2019)

Mario Kart Wii almost 80% from 2012 untill now. I dont know why, i never got bored. and i think mkwii is the best mario kart game for now. because the mkwii deluxe is same like mk8.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)

When I think about it that way....

Resident Evil 1+2,Tomb Raider 1+2,Discworld,Wing Commander III,many,many PC Point and Click Adventures.....
Not only because I like these games, but because they just have such a long playing time.


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 14, 2019)

battlefield 3


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Oct 14, 2019)

380 Hours in Smash Ultimate 
Incredible I know


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 14, 2019)

I have over 250 hours in Team Fortress 2.


----------



## rustinrj (Oct 15, 2019)

About 400 hours in Fallout 3.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

According to the last Weeks:

Vermin (GameBoy).


----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 29, 2019)

Must be Super Mario World on the snes... keep playing it over and over...
or it's Bubble Bobble pc...
the games of now a day are getting dull in a day or two...


----------



## Viri (Oct 29, 2019)

Ragnarok Online. I been playing it off and on since 2004. I honestly don't want to know how many hours I put into the game, as it would probably depress me.


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 29, 2019)

Animal Crossing New Leaf
I probably have more than 999h on it


----------



## xbmcuser (Oct 29, 2019)

I hate games that take for ever.

I am here for a fun time, not a long time!

Boulderdash about 40 hours in 1984


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 29, 2019)

Overwatch. I have been playing it so much the W, S, A and D keys are starting to rub off.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 30, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Probably GTA V or Black Ops 3 for me. What about you guys?


220 hours of brickrigs


----------



## haxan (Oct 30, 2019)

I did 2000+ hours on Smite, mainly due to it being an online game.
I did 270 hours in final fantasy 4 on the gba, I spent a lot of time because back then I didn't even understand English nor even knew how to play RPG games lol, glad to say that by the time I finished it, I had forced myself to learn English to fully enjoy it.


----------



## Akorax (Oct 30, 2019)

Super smash bros. Melee 10000 h
WoW 6500 h
Warcraft 3 (a lot)
Red Alert 2 (a lot)
Red Alert 1 (a lot)
Descent 1 (a lot)
Soul Calibur 2 (a lot)
Hyrule warriors 450 h
Zelda BotW 300 h
There are so many more...


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2019)

Solitaire


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 30, 2019)

I have 22,000 hours on New Super Mario Bros. Wii. No, I'm not addicted.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

for me it's definitely Team Fortress 2, but i don't play it anymore k


----------



## Ricken (Feb 8, 2020)

Ricken said:


> I've most definitely dumped the most of my life into Roblox, of all things.
> In all fairness I had 1,258+ hours in Pokemon White 2


Ooooh I'm glad this thread has been bumped!  It's cool to look back on how things've changed

I still play copious amounts of Roblox.  I've been shifting heavily into Rivals of Aether, Ocarina of Time Randomizer, and Wind Waker Randomizer though.  I don't know how many hundreds of hours I've put into Roblox
I've definitely put a good 200+ hours into ZOoTR alone, no idea how much time I put into OoT as a kid (aside from a lot)
I can also claim an easy 150+ on Wind Waker Rando; Definitely played way more vanilla WW than I did vanilla OoT

And, Cave Story.  I'd play through the entire game to best ending every Friday night for a very long while and I have zero regrets


----------



## Jayro (Feb 8, 2020)

Team Fortress 2, 2,000+ hours logged. Mostly as engineer.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2020)

It was definitely Mario Kart 8 on Wii U and then on the Switch. All that ended when Nintendo made online a paid service on the Switch and I got bored.


----------



## Pk11 (Feb 8, 2020)

For a game as a whole mine's definitely Minecraft, I used to play it a ton years ago and I still play it every so often now, easily thousands of hours but its been between so many worlds and computers I no longer have and such so no clue the actual time. For a single save that says a number its Pokémon Black 2 with 212 hours.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Solitaire


Yes,that is also my Favorite.


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 8, 2020)

Lately Pokemon: 400 hours Shield +some 50 hours sword (for dex completion). I think Pokemon as a series is my winner.
But Unreal Tournament is also high up there. Tetris is also noteworthy: I still occasoinally play it on a og  gameboy (gametype B, 9-5) to make the space shuttle lift off.


----------



## GldRush98 (Feb 8, 2020)

I suspect Skyrim. Or maybe the original Ocarina of Time. Spent so much time in that game.


----------



## AyatoKi (Feb 8, 2020)

Lineage 2


----------



## Theroid (Feb 10, 2020)

by far darksouls. loved that game


----------



## Mythical (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably Pokemon X. I spent a lot of hours shiny hunting and hatching. I hit the game timer limit a few times.
If you count whole franchises pokemon hands down over 2-3x tbh, but nowadays I hardly play pokemon


----------



## jeannotte (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello,

I have spent a lot of time on "Call of duty Ghosts" online and have met some great people with whom I have been able to chat.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Feb 10, 2020)

Zelda ocarina of time maybe 20,000 thousand hour im not good with calculation but i know im playing since 1999!


----------



## javicrazy (Feb 10, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> For sure over 1000 hours of Destiny.


Same here lol


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2020)

javicrazy said:


> Same here lol


Man I don't even what to know what it is now, post Forsaken.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 10, 2020)

I have 3.

Overwatch (according to in-game counter) 442 hours
GTA SA - about 300 hours
Crash Twinsanity - about 250.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2020)

.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 10, 2020)

- Super Smash Bros Melee...
Been playint it since 2005.

- Super Mario Strikers...
Way better than Charged, playing it since 2005

- Super Mario Sunshine...
The best Mario game.

- Super Mario Galaxy 2...
Better than 1, not as much as 3 

- Donkey Kong Country 3...
The best DKC of them all.

- The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time...
Still love that son of a bitch.


----------



## javicrazy (Feb 10, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Man I don't even what to know what it is now, post Forsaken.


Right now for me is the perfect time to play some other games xD


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 10, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> I have 22,000 hours on New Super Mario Bros. Wii. No, I'm not addicted.



How is it even possible to have spent, if added up, _three years_ playing one game?


----------



## shiinji (Feb 10, 2020)

Skyrim, about 500 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 10, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> How is it even possible to have spent, if added up, _three years_ playing one game?


Cause it was my childhood. And it still is.


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 10, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Cause it was my childhood. And it still is.


Dude some people's childhood is shorter than your Mario Bros wii playtime


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably Sonic 2/3/&K.

One of my brothers was shocked that I still played this 20 years after they expected me to stop.


----------



## darksweet (Feb 10, 2020)

Final Fantasy XV 400 hours


----------



## Attila_the_Hun (Mar 30, 2020)

It is probably Mario Kart Wii. I don't know how many hours I have played it. 10 years after buying it, I still play the game even I have Mario Kart 7, which is superior, on my 3DS. It might also be Mount & Blade: Warband, but I doubt it since it has been only 5 years since I got the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

super smash bros brawl. i played that game with my brother for hours every night.


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 31, 2020)

witcher, gotta be


----------



## DBlaze (Mar 31, 2020)

DodgyJudge said:


> Zelda ocarina of time maybe 20,000 thousand hour im not good with calculation but i know im playing since 1999!


TWENTYTHOUSAND THOUSAND HOURS


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 31, 2020)

Over 500 hours in Xenoblade 2, from memory. Fire Emblem: Three Houses is close to that, but not quite.
I've also played Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky a ton over the course of my life; don't have a "total hours" tally, but it's definitely way up there.
Same with Ratchet & Clank 3 and the two LEGO Star Wars PS2 games; played them practically religiously as a child, and even had plenty of fun on R&C3 local multiplayer over the years.
100%-ed Super Smash Bros. Brawl's Subspace Emissary several times too, on the lower difficulties; that's got to eat up a ton of time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> - Super Smash Bros Melee...
> Been playint it since 2005.
> 
> - Super Mario Strikers...
> ...


64 DS > Sunshine and Galaxy. No rage-inducing Stars, no motion controls, no bullshit surfing mechanics, no timed missions, getting 100 Coins in each course was simple, no stupid useless whore in a blue dress who does nothing but stand in the exact same place for the entire game except for one cutscene at the end of the game where she's now standing in a void (gee what a radical and drastic change) but still gets brought back in game after game when so many more worthwhile characters are languishing in old Paper Mario and Mario & Luigi games, multiple _fun_ player characters, 8 HP instead of a measly 3, far more non-linear in Star collection.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 31, 2020)

So my previous estimate of 1000 hours in Destiny is way off. Steam says I have played over 1000 hours since downloading Destiny 2 in the fall of '19. I played Destiny 1 since the Alpha in the summer of 2014. So... yeah...


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Oblivion   124hrs

Xenogears 80hrs


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2020)

~10,000 hours playing Mario Kart Wii. Rough estimate but should be pretty accurate, within 1000 hours give or take.

Second place is GTA V, almost 550 hours on PC and about 200 hours on PS3.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 27, 2020)

I have over a hundred hours on Persona 5.
That pales in comparison to Kingdom Hearts: The Story So Far.
Then Smash for 3DS probably has like a million hours.


The winner is probably Theatrhythm Curtain Call.


----------



## STN (Apr 28, 2020)

GTA V, like 495 hours


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2020)

I've currently got over 150 hours into ACNH


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 28, 2020)

i wanna say terraria, but i might've played minecraft longer lol, have 772 hours in terraria


----------



## PalomPorom (Apr 28, 2020)

That's gotta be World of Warcraft easy

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## ChanceTime (Apr 28, 2020)

I have about 2163 hours in Team Fortress 2
Minecraft would be around the same or more, I started playing both around the same time in 2011 and have played them both pretty consistently since


----------



## micp (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm going to say Stardew Valley. As long as I can remember now I've played other games but that's always been my pick up for a few hours here and there game. 

Those few hours here and there soon add up!


----------



## dotmehdi (Apr 28, 2020)

Pokémon Sapphire, I remember feeling weird when my friends were talking about ~200h gameplay and more while I was already at more than 400hrs... Had no other game but this one and Castlevania COTM. I was in primary school lol, to justify that I said that maybe time gets quicker when you use the bike haha

For the other ones : GTA SA, Animal Crossing on GC, Animal Crossing WW and Nintendogs...


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

UPDATE: Mine still is TF2, but now i have 250 hours on ultimate so that's something i guess


----------



## bibouboul (May 13, 2020)

Hoo Boy, Mine is TF2 it's way bigger than my 2nd most played, MGS 5 with 300 hours, my time with TF2 clocks at around 1800 hours.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

as of now: gta 3


----------



## xbmcuser (May 13, 2020)

Hours? ha ha ha

Pong first played it in 1975 on a tv game, last played in retro arch.

45 years. with the odd break of a decade or so.


----------



## Sannetje (May 18, 2020)

definitely Skyrim, and thats without counting al the time modding it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 18, 2020)

I don't know if I've replied here before... but probably the Street Fighter Series...

It can be:
Street Fighter II World Warrior
Street Fighter II New Challengers
Street Fighter II Turbo
Street Fighter II Alpha 2
Street Fighter II Alpha 3
Street Fighter III Third Strike
Capcom vs SNK 
Capcom vs SNK 2
Marvel vs Capcom
Xmen vs Street Fighter

I'm constantly jumping between those games, but I hadn't played anything else than those in months.
I've literally never had played Street Fighter this much before in my life.


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2020)

Played around 150-200 hours in Persona 5. Might do the same for Royal.


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 18, 2020)

Pokemon Go, its the only game i've played almost every day for nearly 4 years.

I've currently walked 7800km playing the game in that time.


----------



## duwen (May 18, 2020)

There have been a few that are probably on the plus side of 1000hrs for me...
The Star Wars Galaxy MMORPG in it's hey day 15+ yrs ago - easily 5-6 hundred hours per character, and I had two main characters.
The OG Destiny on 360 - at least 300 hrs per character (3 characters).
If i were to look at everything that I've devoted +100hrs to... that's a very long list!


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

Probably Minecraft but I have no idea how many hours.


----------



## DefourmisDecorum (May 21, 2020)

FF7 was it for me lol. I cant remember how many hours I had in it but I do remember all my books with my notes and stats and handmade spread sheets.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Hmm... Team Fortress 2 or World of Warcraft.


----------



## ital (Jun 4, 2020)

X Copy Pro. 

Real ones know.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 12, 2020)

1,500hrs on Destiny 1
1,300+ hrs Destiny 2 with more time to come


----------



## teamlocust (Jul 12, 2020)

Super Mario World and dkc on snes , I am addicted to both games


----------



## Zucker (Jul 14, 2020)

None other than:


----------



## dpu (Jul 14, 2020)

League of legends is the only game i've really kept track of hours wise but its a mix of that and CSGO.


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 14, 2020)

final fantasy advance back when it came out / witcher 3 on ps4


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 15, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> final fantasy advance back when it came out


Which one?


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 15, 2020)

On the Xbox 360, definitely a large amount of time spent on Halo 3.

On PC it's Garry's Mod at 1000+ hours, many days spent playing Jailbreak, TTT, and Deathrun.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 15, 2020)

xenoblade 1


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Which one?


tactics, sorry thought i put it in


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably CS:Source, I remember having over 2000 hours on my old Steam account, and then another 900+ on my current one.

Never enjoyed CS:GO though


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 15, 2020)

nearly 3000 hours on terraria. i know that game better than i know my own house. does that make sense?


----------



## Darrman (Jul 15, 2020)

Super Smash Brothers. I put no shortage of time into Brawl back in the day. That, or Tomodachi Life; I used to play that game all the time.


----------



## Chains (Aug 16, 2020)

The Witcher 3


----------



## mrgone (Aug 16, 2020)

Death Stranding
built a lot of roads during the pandemic


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 19, 2020)

Call of duty.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 19, 2020)

I've been playing it on and off since 1983 so Chuckie Egg.


----------



## depaul (Aug 23, 2020)

Tomb Raider II. Not the longest game but played it for 3 months. I was 9 y.o so it was very hard for me to solve puzzles and I gave up at level 10.


----------



## TigerTiger (Aug 24, 2020)

I finished Xenoblade Chronicles on Wii recently! They say the average is like 50 to 70 hours, it took me like 120 and that wasn't even doing all the side quests (>_<)

That was by far my longest game! I really like Wii RPGs like Pandora's Tower and The Last Story (plz play them if you never have, you can thank me later :^P) but I knew this was a long game going into it so I wanted to commit to seeing it through.

My favourite part was... Alvis' voice acting   Listen to this accent!!!!!!


But honestly, was it worth the 120 hours...? Probably not. I found the ending to be really stupid and disappointing even though I wanted to enjoy it. (Plz don't hate me for this ) I think I'd rank The Last Story above it, that game was just so fun lol. Still, I'm glad to be able to check the game off my list at last!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 24, 2020)

*PC:* Definitely 'Minecraft' (java) - been playing since it was Beta 1.0.2 [2010] & I'm still playing it

*Android *: I guess that would be 'Subway surfer' since 1.4.0 [2012] - still playing this nearly every day
- when it only had the original characters you could unlock while collecting their special icons in-game (Cans/Hats/Guitars/UfO's etc)


----------



## jogoPow (Aug 24, 2020)

Minecraft, obviously!


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Aug 31, 2020)

Final Fantasy 10 on ps2. 120 hours and still not done. Because of the Monsterfarm.


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 31, 2020)

Inserted BOTW into my Switch back in the Fall of 2017...haven’t taken it out yet.


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 31, 2020)

300+ on Oblivion.

Heavens know the hours I wasted on the original FFVII, probably more than in Oblivion.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mother 3 hands down...still haven't finished it to this very day, need to get that off my checklist soon.


----------



## TotorRuns (Aug 31, 2020)

I think Nintendo Land and Paper Mario 2


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 1, 2020)

Runescape. Nearing 3k hours in it. Distant seconr play to payday at around 800. Below that at slightly more reasonable gameplay are Skyrim, csgo, fallout nv, all around 200ish hours


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 1, 2020)

Dark Souls 3 for sure. 250+hrs. Started yet another run recently. This time I'm using the Cinders mod, it's amazing! So many new spells, weapons, armor, new mechanics and more! I'll probably do a few playthroughs with it. If you've already beaten the game multiple times, this makes it feel new.

2nd place is probably Dark Souls 1 or 2, played both of them a ton on both PS3 and PC (DS1 on Switch also), Probably 100+ hrs for both.


----------



## lostbob117 (Sep 8, 2020)

Phantasy Star Online 2 is the game I have most play time on. Even if half of it is AFK time, still the most if you halve it.


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 9, 2020)

OG DOOM so many hours on user created WADS
few i recommend
*all use doom 2 IWAD Except Doom the way ID did thats DOOM

Eviternity
https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/levels/doom2/Ports/megawads/eviternity
Valiant
https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/levels/doom2/Ports/megawads/valiant
Hell Revealed  
https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/themes/hr/hr
Doom 2 the Way id Did
https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/levels/doom2/megawads/d2twid
Doom the Way id Did
https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/levels/doom/megawads/dtwid
Plutonia 2
https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/levels/doom2/megawads/pl2
Maps of Chaos (to be played with Brutal doom)
https://www.moddb.com/mods/brutal-doom/addons/brutalized-doom-and-doom-ii

Gzdoom source port
https://www.zdoom.org/downloads

ZDL 
https://zdoom.org/wiki/ZDL#:~:text=ZDL ZDL is a simple but user friendy,versions of ZDL exist (from newest to oldest):

ofc im not going to supply IWADS.*


----------



## Diego788 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ever Oasis and Taiko no Tatsujin: Dokodon! Mystery Adventure, both games are on 3DS

I think I got 200+ hours on each game..


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 9, 2020)

TF2, 300 hours. It's a really great game.


----------



## V3CN (Sep 9, 2020)

That was clearly MW2


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

GTA San Andreas on PC. Man that game took hours for me to finish, well I did go for a hundred percent completion.

So far.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

so i am back here? okay then,
Overwatch, 700 hours on both PC and PS4.
Rainbow Six Siege, 101 hours.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2020)

Binding of issac:rebirth


----------



## Waiting2Die (Dec 7, 2020)

The original Halo game.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 14, 2020)

Super Mario 64
Probably 2-3 thousand hours for that one


----------



## Jalouis (Dec 15, 2020)

Probably City of Heroes. I was in a pretty big pvp guild and played a lot for a couple of years. I would be scared to guess at how many hours. 
bruitages gratuits


----------

